# Benadryl wash



## PennyG (Jan 26, 2012)

Has anyone heard of a Benadryl Wash.  Highly sensative patient is coming in for allergy injections.  the allergist has asked that we wash/flush the syringe out with Benadryl prior to drawing up the allergy serum.

Is this billable/codable?  If so what code to use?


----------

